# Impromptu Jersey gathering...



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tonight JRs in whippany, 6-11. Me, Mike, Tom, and whoever else feels like showing up! 

Oh, and Mike, clear out your PM box!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> tonight JRs in whippany, 6-11. Me, Mike, Tom, and whoever else feels like showing up!
> 
> Oh, and Mike, clear out your PM box!


Sorry, I'm busy filling the otterbox - see you there!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

raisin said:


> Sorry, I'm busy filling the otterbox - see you there!


I'm loaded up and ready. See ya there mike!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Have a good time guys ! :ss


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

It was :ss

Too bad I was so late :hn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> Have a good time guys ! :ss


Oh we did. Burned a few stogies older than myself :ss:tu


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Oh we did. Burned a few stogies older than myself :ss:tu


so is the trend when you guys get together.. wish i was closer..


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> Oh we did. Burned a few stogies older than myself :ss:tu


Gotta make the trip up there one day! :tu


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> It was :ss
> 
> Too bad I was so late :hn


Yes, hopefully the bacon made up for your one cigar herf!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Oh we did. Burned a few stogies older than myself :ss:tu


I'd like to be able to say that one day... :ss


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks for breakfast, Mike :ss


MMMMMM baconnnnnnnnnnnnnnn:dr


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Thanks for breakfast, Mike :ss
> 
> MMMMMM baconnnnnnnnnnnnnnn:dr


:tpd:


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Thanks for breakfast, Mike :ss
> 
> MMMMMM baconnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


That was some awesome bacon. I actually used it yesterday on burgers! :dr

What year were you born Mike? I'll see what I can do about finding something older than you. Cigars from the 30s are hard to come by, but I betcha I could dig one up :tu:ss


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Whatsamatta! how many times do I have to say BLT's! :fu


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

raisin said:


> Whatsamatta! how many times do I have to say BLT's! :fu


BAH! I grill a mean bacon cheeseburger! :tu


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

I wish I could have eaten that bacon, but I keep strictly Kosher.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Try this bacon and you'll convert! :ss


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Eating a BLT right now :dr :dr :dr :dr :dr

OMG!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Finally!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

can i get some bacon??


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2007)

justinphilly said:


> can i get some bacon??


Is that a euphamism?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Mike's bacon is legendary!

actually, the salmon from two herfs ago was pretty damn good too. I can't win with this jersey crew, always getting some cigars and now food too!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> Is that a euphamism?


only if thats the way you wanna take it....chew-baca


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I love blts!! Where can we buy this magical bacon?


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> I love blts!! Where can we buy this magical bacon?


Sorry Chris, it's illegal to sell my bacon - but I'll do my best to get you some!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2007)

raisin said:


> Sorry Chris, it's illegal to sell my bacon


Even in Nevada?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Mike's bacon is legendary!
> 
> actually, the salmon from two herfs ago was pretty damn good too. I can't win with this jersey crew, always getting some cigars and now food too!


Have you asked Mike about frog giggin?
Mike might have some awesome Frog legs as well.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Have you asked Mike about frog giggin?
> Mike might have some awesome Frog legs as well.


I have actually. Mike knows his giggin', maybe next herf we'll have some frog.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I haven't gigg'd a frog in over 40yrs, nowadays I buy my meat in plastic wrap...


----------

